# Goldens born in 2008



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

My Maggie was born 6/2/08


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Jackson was born 12-17-08


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I hadn't seen this thread!My boy was born on the the 12th of November 2008.
Here he is:
















I have posted those pictures,sorry if you've seen them,but i'm glad there's a 2008 thread.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My boy, Gambler, was born Feb.18, 2008.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmmm... I didn't see this thread. Where WAS I?  

My guy was a January baby.


----------



## Orna-mc (Apr 19, 2009)

Simba was born on the 14th November 2008!!!


----------



## Orna-mc (Apr 19, 2009)

Simba was born on the 14th November 2008!!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah was born Aug. 28,2008


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy said:


> Jonah was born Aug. 28,2008


My Jackson was born the day after Jonah, August 29th


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

We adopted our Tucker on Dec. 8, 2010.

*Tucker was born on September 14, 2008.*


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I too missed this thread!!!

My Austin was born on December 27, 2008.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It must be a good year. All these pups are gorgeous.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Gus was born on Thanksgiving Day, 2008!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Didn't see this 'till now!*

I just saw this thread!

Mia was born in 2008 too! On September 17th. Here are some pics.

The day we got her (at 8 weeks old, in November 2008):










Last year:










More recently:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Daisy was also born in 2008 - October 19th


----------



## coopercannon (Mar 29, 2013)

Cooper was born 1st March 2008!


----------



## kelsey2664 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oscar was born June 21st, 2008. Here are a few pictures of him through the years


----------



## w moon (Dec 15, 2014)

Jamie turns 7 in Jan.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

w moon said:


> Jamie turns 7 in Jan.


My Jacks too. Lucky 7.


----------



## lizbiz2 (Nov 24, 2015)

My Butters was born on July 22, 2008!


----------



## Bailey18 (Feb 26, 2019)

My Bailey was born on Feb.4th, 2008.

Landican's Bailey's Touch Gold AKC CD, CDX, UD. UKC CD, CDX


----------

